# 5 bearded collie pups



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

I know many tears has a sticky but just been to their site and they have taken in 5, 5 month old bearded collie pups that had been abandoned in Ireland, they are so beautiful I wish money and space was no object :sad:

I know they probably wont be there long just thought I would post here incase anyone is interested. :001_smile:


----------



## OwnedByJake (Jan 7, 2011)

sorry but i have a border terrier that is just nearly out of thepuppy stage and my mum and dad would never let me have another but i hope they find a good home


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

They will, as far as i know, there is an interest in 2 already, but because of there policy on any dog being rehomed has to be neutered, it makes them a bit harder among Beardie people, as i know a few others that have already asked about them but their dogs arn't neutered.!!! But you never know, they are very experienced, and might get one yet!


----------



## beardedcollies (Jul 20, 2010)

OMG how could you abandon 1 Beardie never mind 5


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

why breed in the first place ?? omg i hope they find forever homes. People really need to think before they breed!!!


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

They have all been reserved, yayyyyyy


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

hairydog said:


> They have all been reserved, yayyyyyy


great news isn't it......


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Hopefully they'll all have forever homes now


----------



## reggie2707 (May 7, 2011)

apparently 2 'potential' owners backed out of taking on tupence & i think toggle, but just checked and 3 are available again...  

how can you fill in an application go and see the dog and then walk away, oh my god these poor little mites are in a matted condition, under nourished and need helping from a loving person(s)....what do these people want - pedigree pup in prestine condition - wrong!!!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

something for nothing!! oh dear what area are they?


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

There are currently 3 pups back up for re-homing, they have all been fostered out now, Tampa is being fostered in Swindon,
Tupence around Milton Keynes,
Toggle at Bexley ,kent 
They are on 6 small meals a day to try and stretch their small bellies, as they are so malnourished, apart from that they are all lovely and have that famous Beardie bounce.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Did someone say all the dogs in an adopting home would have to be neutered?


These beautiful dogs will find homes


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Seems that is the rules- but on saying that, they treat and look at every case individually, so people should not be put off .


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

hairydog said:


> Seems that is the rules- but on saying that, they treat and look at every case individually, so people should not be put off .


Thank you for replying
I will spread the word of these dogs

I know my mum would absolutely love a beardie but its not the right time for her atm


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

They will be gone soon, there is already an interest in them, there were people who missed out on them who are now going back to try again i really hope they are found there forever homes soon, they are absolutely great, loving playful, bouncing dogs!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

hairydog said:


> They will be gone soon, there is already an interest in them, there were people who missed out on them who are now going back to try again i really hope they are found there forever homes soon, they are absolutely great, loving playful, bouncing dogs!


Definitely
They are gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

dexter said:


> something for nothing!! oh dear what area are they?


They are all being fostered, Toggle (male) in Bexley, Kent
Tampa (male) in Swindon, Wiltshire 
Tuppence (female) in Kingsmead, Milton Keynes


----------



## reggie2707 (May 7, 2011)

they've now been moved into foster homes...kent & mil. keynes


----------



## reggie2707 (May 7, 2011)

only 1 left now - Tampa the cutee with the bad hair xut bless him, fingers x for him


----------

